# No video after windows update



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

My mom looked at her computer and it said doing update 2 of 2, and she went away for a couple minutes and came back and now the monitor isn't detecting anything. I can't even get to the bios.

I've tried 2 other monitors, tried a seperate graphics card, and switched out the CMOS battery.

I'm totally out of ideas on how to fix the problem, and input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

Specs are:
Windows 8
AMD elite quad core a8-6500 CPU
8gb DDR3 RAM
2TB HDD
AMD Radeon HD 8570D


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have an onboard VGA port? If so, remove the Video Card and use that. Windows should load into the Default VGA. Then you can uninstall the Display adapter, or you can Roll it back and then put the card back in. It will still load to the default VGA driver and then you can install the AMD driver from it's web site.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the machine sound a single beep when booting?


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

@Spunk.funk It is using an onboard graphics thing. I put a seperate graphics card in it and it still didn't work. So I removed it and no change. If that's what you're talking about.

@Masterchiefxx17 No it doesn't make a beeping noise, But I'll double check to be sure.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of your PSU?


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Uhm, I also switched out the psu with another psu I had, and still same problem.

But:Internal ATX, 300W


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's quite the low quality PSU and isn't powerful enough for a GPU.

On board video displays nothing?

How about that single beep?

Sounds like the motherboard has failed.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

The other PSU I tried in it was a lot better.

Yeah it doesn't display anything..

There is no beep at all.. although it does make some start up noises, and the fans come on. The CPU fan and the other fans. Would that still happen if the mobo failed?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have swapped out the PSU, the Video and the Monitor then there is a problem with the Motherboard. Which was not caused by the Windows Update.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Huh, so it must have just been a strange coincedence then..?

How do you know it's a motherboard problem? Couldn't it be a RAM problem? Or a CPU problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can remove all of the RAM, Restart the computer, the computer should beep continuously. If not, it's the motherboard. If that happens, try one stick of RAM. It would not even start at all if it was the Processor


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ecocide said:


> The other PSU I tried in it was a lot better.
> 
> Yeah it doesn't display anything..
> 
> There is no beep at all.. although it does make some start up noises, and the fans come on. The CPU fan and the other fans. Would that still happen if the mobo failed?


After trying Spunk's suggestions.

How long does the machine stay running? Does it turn it self off?


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

It just keeps going. The fans don't stop spinning or anything..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It just keeps going


 The computer should Keep Going, with fans, lights etc but complain with beeps that there is no RAM installed. If it doesn't shut down, then,Try to boot into Setup (Bios) If it shuts down, or you have no video, then the motherboard got shorted somehow, or there are bad caps on the board.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Really sorry for the extremely late response. :/ Been really busy..
The computer does indeed beep continuously when I remove all the RAM.

And since I have no video, that means that it's a mobo problem?

And just to be clear, though I'm pretty sure this is the case; If it was a HDD failure I'd still be able to reach the bios right? (Which I cannot)

Again, sorry for the delay, and thanks a lot for the help.

Edit: Also, if the CPU failed would anything happen at all? Would the fans spin?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you can't reach the BIOS then it is either the CPU or motherboard. More likely the motherboard.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright, thanks so much. 

Is there any way to narrow down which it is? Aside from just switching them with working ones?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

LED codes or beep codes. Do you receive any when booting the system with memory?


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope, I get no beeps at all when I boot it with memory.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not even a single beep?


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

0 beeps.

1 is supposed to mean it's okay right?


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Also, another quick question.

Is this motherboard compatible with this computer?

Motherboard: 

ASUS Computer International A58ME - Best Buy

Computer: 

HP Pavilion 500-164 Desktop PC Product Specifications | HP® Support


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The motherboard with it's RAM and Processor/Heat Sync, basically _ARE_ the computer. If you remove the motherboard and put in another with supported RAM, Processor, and Heat Sync, then the only thing left in the _Computer_ are the drives and the *PSU.* So, to answer your question, any motherboard will be supported being put into another case, like your HP Desktop computer case.


----------



## Ecocide (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok. But I mean assuming I keep everything from the HP computer. The RAM and the CPU etc. Are they compatible?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The motherboard you purchase must support the same type of Processor socket and the same type of RAM as your HP computer If you can find it, the exact model # is recommended, unless you are replacing everything. If you're going to do that then, it would be easier and cheaper to buy a new/used computer instead.
If you purchase a different model# motherboard, then you will also have to reinstall Windows as the drivers from the Install DVD will need to be installed.


----------

